# Growing bamboo in an aquarium



## Rhinoman (Jun 6, 2006)

Can Bamboo be grown submersed if the top is immersed? Specifically if I have 38" of bamboo growing and 18" immersed can /I keep trimming the bamboo and keep it planted in my tank? That would be cool!


----------



## retoid (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, completely submerged it will grow fairly slow. I am not sure about both, I would imagine whatever is emersed will grow quicker.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

you guys aren't talking about real bamboo right?


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

the lucky bamboo, top needs to be emerged


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

lucky "bamboo" is actually Dracaena. Google it for tons of info.


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

Yep. This comes up from time to time. Lucky Bamboo isn't a bamboo at all. Real bamboo (with one or two exceptions) does not like what is referred to as wet feet; a root system that is kept constantly wet. In fact, although the rhizomes on the runner varieties will head for water, a stream or creek can act as a fairly effective barrier for keeping it contained.


----------



## Rhinoman (Jun 6, 2006)

Lucky bamboo: "native to Cameroon in tropical west Africa." Can't use this in my South American Biotope can I! I meant the regular Bamboo, guess I have my answer: NO.


----------

